# Τι στο διάτανο λέει στην αρχή;



## Irini (May 6, 2011)

Πρόσφατα κάποιος με ρώτησε για κάποιους από τους στίχους της ελληνικής βερσιόν του τραγουδιού "When will my life begin?" από την ταινία "Tangled" (δεν ξέρω πώς έχει μεταφραστεί στα Ελληνικά). 
Σαν καλό παιδί κι εγώ τ' άκουσα όλο και απάντησα σε όλες του τις απορίες. Ελα όμως που μου δημιουργήθηκε μια εμένα (αυτός άκουγε "σήμερα" στο εν λόγω σημείο).

Ποια είναι η πρώτη λέξη από τα χειλάκια της καλλίφωνης δεσποινίδος;


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2011)

Δύο λέξεις: _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Hint: Δες το ρολόι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2011)

Και δύο λέξεις κιόλας; Αυτό το hint είναι χειρότερο από των τεστ... Κανένα καλύτερο;


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2011)

Δίκιο έχει ο Nickel. Έχω μεταφράσει την ταινία για DVD, και μου έδωσαν τους στίχους της ελληνικής βερσιόν για να τους χρησιμοποιήσω υποχρεωτικά στους υποτίτλους. Έχει γίνει μια μικρή αλλαγή στον πρώτο στίχο, σε σχέση μ' αυτό που μου έδωσαν:

Ώρα [FONT="]εφτά τη μέρα μου αρχίζω[/FONT] Είναι εφτά και τη μέρα μου αρχίζω
[FONT=&quot]Πιάνω τη σκούπα, κάνω νοικοκυριό[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Πρώτα γυαλίζω, πλένω, ξεσκονίζω[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Δεν θα ξεκουραστώ[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Αν δεν πάει οχτώ[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Μετά θα ξεχαστώ με τα βιβλία μου[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Σαν χρώμα θα απλωθεί η φαντασία μου[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Κιθάρα η πλέξιμο[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Και φυσικά φαΐ[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Θέλω καινούργια να βρω ζωή[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Παίζω παιχνίδια, ρίχνω βελάκια, ψήνω[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Κάνω και μάσκες και χορό και ματ[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Έπειτα με κατασκευές ξεδίνω[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Κάνω στρες[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ζωγραφιές[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Σκανδαλιές[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Φορεσιές[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Και στα βιβλία μου[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ρίχνω άλλη μια ματιά[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Προσθέτω πινελιές[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Σε κάθε ζωγραφιά
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Μετά, δυο τρεις φορές[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Βουρτσίζω το μαλλί[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Και άντε πάλι από την αρχή[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Κι αναρωτιέμαι μα πότε, αχ πότε[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Καινούργια[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Θα έχω κι εγώ ζωή[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Εκεί ψηλά φανάρια θα βγουν[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Χρόνια πολλά σα να θέλουν να πουν[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Αύριο θα μπω στα δεκαοχτώ[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Λες να με αφήσει η Μητέρα[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Πια [/FONT][FONT=&quot]να[/FONT][FONT=&quot] βγω[/FONT][FONT=&quot];[/FONT]


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2011)

Εγώ ώρα επτά ακούω, συγκεκριμένα ωρέπτα (καλή η καλλίφωνη δεσποινίς, αλλά από ορθοφωνία χάνει)


----------



## Irini (May 8, 2011)

Χίλια ευχαριστώ σε όλους! Μάλλον μια δόση κουφαμάρας την έχω γιατί από την αγγλική και την ιταλική βερσιόν (και το ρολόι) υπέθεσα ότι μπορεί το 7 να είναι αναμεμειγμένο αλλά ούτε "π" ούτε "φ" ακούω.
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ. 'Όποιο κι απ' τα δύο κι αν είναι τουλάχιστον το νόημα είναι πλέον ξεκάθαρο. Τα αυτιά μου πάλι, μάλλον όχι.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2011)

Όπως λέει και η SBE: «Ωρ’ εφτά...». Χρειάστηκε να τ' ακούσω τρεις-τέσσερις φορές για να το πιάσω, αλλά, αφού τ’ άκουσα εγώ, να το κοιτάξεις!
:)


----------



## Alexandra (May 9, 2011)

Σημειωτέον ότι πάρα πολλές φορές είναι αδύνατο ν' ακούσεις τι ακριβώς λένε, ακόμα κι όταν έχεις μπροστά σου γραμμένο τον στίχο. Πολλοί τραγουδιστές έχουν πρόβλημα άρθρωσης, ως γνωστόν.


----------

